# surf-fishing board



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't know how many would be interested, but we got Florida to NY/Conn as oceanfronts (me being in the middle Atlantic), and was wondering if enough interest would be generated to have a general 4x4, surf-fishing board. A power greater than me has suggested I post and see if enough interest is here. Those out here that do the thing know that there is something about pulling in a striper, blue, shark, skate or anything else from the surf. WE could have a forum, or search to see what other sandies are doing.

Go to Open Forum and just say yes or no.


----------

